# Aircraft Tugs



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Anybody using them as pushing tractors? Just heard of a guy in MSP area that is using them. Aparently buying used military tugs and putting pushers on them. Guess they handle a 12' pusher like its not even there -- go figure, these things tow planes. 4x4, cummins power, hydro drive... 15 mph top speed. Guess he's getting them cheap too... something to think about.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

actually there are a lot of rural areas in New England with them. A v plow and two wings but they do have a visibility problem. The Consolidated Towing tractor seems to be the favorite. They go for about $1700.00 at DRMO sales.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

I could see where they would have a visibility problem with 2 wings. I was thinking more of a parking lot pusher. I think it would be great for that. I think some of them are AWS also? I'm gonna look into it more for sure.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

pushing would be fine but I cant imagine they would be able to stack that well. Sounds like a good idea though and I cant imagine they are that expensive used....


----------



## Welderguy24 (Dec 30, 2007)

i know the guy who is building them. name is Terry O'Brian out of Osakis/Parkers Prairie mn, guess he got them surplus and is makin plow girs out of them. one of my buddies used to work for him. there 4x4, all wheel steer, top out about 15 - 20 mph, have little perkins diesels (not cummins) with decent sized 9 - 10ft plows, not pushers. he's got one done for sure with more on the way but he's askin $40,000!!!!!! or so. let me see if i can track this thing down and get a pic or two


----------



## Danscapes (Jan 12, 2008)

Seems to me like they would be hard to get to the job sites since all the ones that I have seen are only a couple of inches of the ground, and they would probably have to be trailered.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

They are power by Ford 300 or Chrysler 6 slant. Not lot came with cummin.

I can get 1 for under $1,000 at GOV auction.

But now it not there but wait in spring we see those small tugger.

http://www.govliquidation.com/list/c7023/lna/1.html


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

A guy up in Florida, MA had one, right off of Rt. 2. But his had a blower on the front and a cab. I think his driveway was dirt and all I could think of when I saw it was him getting it stuck when the drive was thawed and the snow accumulated on it.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

how does that govliquidation thing work?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

rawdog;767835 said:


> how does that govliquidation thing work?


It like ebay but better plus no deal with snipe try steal stuff from you. They accept cash.

Have not bought but this summer we be buy but not sure.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;767902 said:


> Have not bought but this summer we be buy but not sure.


What the hell does that mean?? 

Gov Auctions are an auction held by the Gov or an agent listing things for them. You just register and bid. 
Pretty simpe.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Here's some at a local mall.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

buddy runs one, perkins diesel

4wd, 4ws, 9 foot western Heavyweight

It pushes some fricken snow


----------



## 1977ford250 (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a 1963 Airport tug. It was powered by a chrysler straight 6 motor. I had a 6 foot plow on it and it wasn't 4wd but with tire chains it would go anywhere because the little thing weighed 5500 pounds of solid steel.


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

In college I worked for UPS and we had 2wd Tug and Tiger brand tractors like that. I went to the University of Louisville and I can say this in snow without chains or a good set of tires they suck. We used to pull around 30-60klbs of packages and if you lost momentum you just were not moving at all. I once got a tug stuck out on a ramp with 30k lbs of packages stuck in 2 inches of snow. Now, UPS was not keen on chains or tires so perhaps my experience with them is biased but, they could work. I'll tell you this they had nothing on Oshkosh P-series trucks that would run around the airport at 40+ mph with a 22 foot long plow on the front.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Neat idea the 4x4 & 4WS that are larger aircraft tugs not to be confused with small aircraft or baggage tugs. They gotta be awfully heavy, wonder what license fees would run or if you can even lic them?

Now on the other hand if you chain the rears on the smaller tugs imagine specs like:
GVW 12,500
69" wheel base
Rated to pull 10,000 lbs
should push some snow around
http://www.tugtech.com/Product Brochures/MR.pdf


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Some one found one on CL for sale, and i posted some pics in his thread...Someone already put pics of this one here, but heres some higher quality ones, and a few more...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95859


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

And just for fun..
104" wheel base F550 4x4 pre ballast to nearly 15K as it sets, rated to tow 50,000 lbs, standard 19.5 wheels.









I am sure spendy new, but to find one out of warranty with mechanical trouble or an airline closing might be a great find.
Only does 37 mph and street lic. might be tricky.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

This thread was fun!! Look what I found searching for you Chevy fans..
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...agle-Bob-Tail-w-Snow-Auger-W0QQAdIdZ163010378

And you can get the above one I posted in an F750 with Cummins, maybe further down the road we will see plows on these.


----------

